# Rabbit dilema



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

hello im Nat 
I currently have 2 female rabbits both pregnant its been such a long time since i have done this. 
The rabbits r rescues ive taken in ne one who can give me advice on pregnancy to birth and homing will b much apreciated


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you 100% positive they are pregnant?
How old are they and how long have you had them?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes defo pregnant 100 percent 
Ive had toffee for over a yr and half its her 2nd litter 
Patch ive had 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

If you've had them that long how can they be rescues that have come in pregnant? 
I'm confused


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Eh? I'm confused 

How have they gotten pregnant? If you have had them for over a year and 6 months?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry there not newly rescued but ive rescued. 
And i let them out in my garden and my nextdoor neighnours male got into.my garden my daughter came was screaming mum the rabbits r fighting to witch i.presume mateing


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> Sorry there not newly rescued but ive rescued.
> And i let them out in my garden and my nextdoor neighnours male got into.my garden my daughter came was screaming mum the rabbits r fighting to witch i.presume mateing


How long ago did this happen? How old is the neighbours rabbit and is he deffo a buck?

Why did you not spay as soon as you took them on?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

His a 2 yr old buck.
Were i lived b4 i only had a tiny garden no other rabbits around 
Wasnt till we moved and this happend That i knew my neighbours had a rabbit
Also worried as its new teritory for them
Toffee is is about 2 i dont believe this is her 1st litter
Patch is 1 and her 1st litter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

When did this happen? As in how many days ago?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Buck is about 2 i believe. .... Was a nice welcome to the neighbourhood.
Edd of kits is 25th of this month


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Which rescue did you get them from? Good rescue centres should neuter their animals before sending them to their new homes, as many tend to come from accidental litters in the first place.

Doesn't sound like a very responsible rescue centre to me...

Anyway, what's done is done. All you can really do is make sure the does have somewhere warm to give birth- give them plenty of hay to nest with, and then see what happens. For the first couple of weeks after birth, leave Mums to it (of course, check the kits are well etc.), then eventually start handling them. Don't really know what else to advise...

ETA: You need to get them spayed once the kits are grown up, to prevent this happening again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

So this all happened just over a week ago?
If that is the case I would book both rabbits into have an emergency spay that would save them the stress of bringing up the kits and then they can have friends.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

What a run of bad luck to now have had 4 "accidental litters". 

You have these 2 expected litters here, and the 2 from the incident you mention on http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/240270-pippi-giant-rabbit-biting-machine.html which I have quoted below.



Natzzhixon said:


> I had a simular problem with my doe.
> We got what we believed was a female rabbit and as a baby she was lovelu but as she got older would growl and thump at us. I spoke to my vet as i thought she had a uti and they suggested she was lonely.
> One day i went into pets at home and saw a beautiful female up for adoption so i bought her.
> A few months later i noticed my 1st female had a bald patch on top of her head and went into the cage and was shocked to discover 5 babies. Turns out my 1st rabbit was a boy.
> ...


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

toffee was a rescue from pets at home.
Patch was found wondering the streets wen the.owners were foind they said they didnt.want her and had let her go.

Just checked calender the conception was 19 days ago


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> toffee was a rescue from pets at home. Old stock.
> Patch was found wondering the streets wen the.owners were foind they said they didnt.want her and had let her go.
> 
> Just checked calender the conception was 19 days ago


19 days isn't too long, get them down to the vets and get them spayed, they have had a hard life up to now so letting them go through with the pregnancy isn't the right thing to do IMO.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Tell me about it and 10 yrs apart. 
I believe if there is time ill have an emergency spay.
Both rabbits r fit enough for kits but then.there is the rigmarole of finding homes 
And also complications


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

And considering their backgrounds you have no idea if they are fit for pregnancy 

I hope this has taught you that spaying/neutering as soon as possible is important, not only for the pregnancy risks but also the 80% chance of your does developing uterine cancer by the age of 5.


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

So they will spay them.at 21 days pregnant even tho.pregnancy is.28.days


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> So they will spay them.at 21 days pregnant even tho.pregnancy is.28.days


For starters you won't know 100% if these girls are carrying, even if the male mounted them there are many other factors that could cause the does to reabsorb the kits.
But yes a vet will spay that late into a pregnancy so long as you explain the circumstances, and make them aware that there is a possibility that they could be pregnant.

Do you have a rabbit savvy vet?


----------



## Natzzhixon (Jun 8, 2012)

Dumb question what is savvy


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> Dumb question what is savvy


Very experienced with = Savvy

Not all vets are rabbit specialists, and not all vets are familiar with the complicated needs of a rabbit.

Can I ask do you vaccinate?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Natzzhixon said:


> Dumb question what is savvy


It means 'knowledgeable', and that they know what they're doing. In this case, a rabbit expert


----------

